# 9 year old intact male-high risk



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi all, 

North Florida (Live Oak area) is being inudated with throw aways this past couple of weeks. They are literally being throw out of cars, dumped over fences, and pups are being found in dumpsters.

We have a 9 year old intact male that is at high risk for euthanasia. Apparently he and his house mate attacked the yorkie that lives next door. 

He also has seperation anxiety and we are trying to find a rescue or very experienced placement for this fella. 

He is in the home for now but that could change quickly.

I can temperament test if anyone is interested. Still waiting for verification but I would imagine that he needs to be fully vetted also.

Thank you,

Betty


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for this boy.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Try Rae davidson, Central FL German Shpherd rescue


----------

